# Magicshine MJ-880 Eagle Eye



## Pan Tau (31. August 2012)

Aktuell versteigere ich eine Magicshine MJ-880 Eagle Eye:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Magicshine-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19d4d71325


----------



## Gutachter (31. August 2012)

"Gerne leite ich dem Gewinner der Auktion auch die Original-Rechnung weiter, so dass die Garantie genutzt werden kann."

Garantie hat nur der Erstkäufer und lässt sich nicht "vererben".Ich würde das korrigieren, bevor sich ein Rechtsanwalt einschaltet und du Ärger bekommst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

